# Fairy Lights



## Rachel L. Ember (Jun 14, 2021)

This is less a question of fairy lights in the cage and more a question of fairy lights in the room. Hedgehogs are supposed to have around 12ish hours of light and 12ish hours of darkness. The fairy lights would only be on when the sun is up and a little bit once they're down. My question is, will having Christmas lights and such on the ceiling hinder their sleep schedule at all? If so I gotta come up with a better way to decorate our room. 

Cause the lights would be purely for me and I don't get home until around 8PM every night, which is when the lights would get turned on because I prefer dim light to dark light anyway. I was gonna put the hedgie's cage next to, but not in front of the window so the natural light would work as their light source. My other option is a lamp connected to a timer, but I digress. I just want to know if the dim lights for reading during the nights will mess with the spine baby.

Thank You,
- Rachel


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If its dim then it shouldnt really mess up their schedule, but the hog may be a little less active until the go off that would depend on the hog.


----------



## Rachel L. Ember (Jun 14, 2021)

Ria said:


> If its dim then it shouldnt really mess up their schedule, but the hog may be a little less active until the go off that would depend on the hog.


Got it. We're gonna be sharing a room, so I just want to be sure like the computer screen and stuff doesn't screw with them.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Well I have a dim light on in my room at night all the time and thats where Holly is, and although I have curtains on her viv It doesnt block 100% of the light, and she is perfectly fine.

Also when I stay at my boyfriends and he has the tv (that we dimmed down a bit so its low) in the room on for a little after Holly goes away - doesn't have anything blocking the light out - and she is always perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Rachel L. Ember (Jun 14, 2021)

Ria said:


> Well I have a dim light on in my room at night all the time and thats where Holly is, and although I have curtains on her viv It doesnt block 100% of the light, and she is perfectly fine.
> 
> Also when I stay at my boyfriends and he has the tv (that we dimmed down a bit so its low) in the room on for a little after Holly goes away - doesn't have anything blocking the light out - and she is always perfectly fine with that.


Got it! I'll have to adjust the lights on the fly and dim our screens. X3


----------

